# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Welness en gezondheid >  Bio-cosmetica in de lift! - Artikel

## Agnes574

Of het nu om gezondheid of welzijn gaat, bio en natuur zijn meer in dan ooit. Ook de cosmetica, de glamoursector bij uitstek, gaat bio en natuur. Beide begrippen denken een andere lading en dat moet u weten… 

Er zijn heel wat redenen waarom alles wat bio is in de lift zit. Het ethisch aspect speelt een rol, net zoals het toenemend aantal allergische reacties en ook een zeker wantrouwen -dat niet altijd rationeel is- ten aanzien van technische vooruitgang. Wat ook een rol speelt bij het toenemend succes is dat een aantal actrices en andere sterren zweren bij een of ander bioproduct. 



*In de lift* 

De markt van de bioscosmetica kent vandaag een enorme groei. Die groei is zo groot dat zelfs grote, traditionele cosmeticabedrijven overwegen om ook op de markt te komen met een eigen biomerk, naast hun eigen aanbod. 

Maar je mag iets niet zomaar bio noemen en sommige benamingen kunnen tot verwarring leiden. Zo mag bijvoorbeeld een product dat een minstens 1% van een natuurlijk ingrediënt bevat zich al ‘natuurlijk’ noemen, ook al is de resterende 99% puur industrieel. Om het noorden niet te verliezen, kan men maar beter een beroep doen op erkende labels, maar die moet u dan wel kennen.

*
Twee logo’s* 

Volgens de organisaties Ecocert en Cosmebio kan een cosmetisch product zich ofwel omschrijven als Bio, ofwel als Eco. Om een van beide labels te mogen dragen, mag een product niet meer dan 5% synthetische ingrediënten bevatten. 

-Het Bio label is het meest restrictief wat de andere voorwaarden betreft. Het label eist dat minstens 95% van de plantaardige ingrediënten en 10% van de ingrediënten in het totaal afkomstig zijn van de biologische landbouw. 

-Het Eco label stelt zich tevreden met 50% van de plantaardige ingrediënten of 5% van alle ingrediënten uit de biologische landbouw. 

Er zijn nog meer labels die u helpen om het kaf van het koren te scheiden zoals bijvoorbeeld BDIH (een Duitse organisatie), Nature et Progrès (het strengste label) en Cosmebio. 

Andere merken dragen geen label, ook al leunen ze erg dicht aan bij de bio principes. Lees het etiket om er zeker van te zijn dat er geen bestanddelen uit de petrochemie in het product zitten (parabenen om te beginnen), ook al ligt dat niet altijd voor de hand. 

*
Vooruitgang* 

Door het toenemend succes is biocosmetica niet langer een rariteit. Het parfum van de producten is soms minder gesofisticeerd en de producten oxideren sneller dan klassieke cosmeticaproducten (omdat er geen bewaringsmiddelen inzitten) en ze zijn niet zo glamoureus, maar er beweegt heel wat op de markt. 
De producten worden almaar geraffineerder, hoogtechnologische verpakkingen verhogen de houdbaarheid (pompjes die zorgen dat er geen lucht aan kan, enz.) en de verpakkingen zelf worden almaar mooier.

(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------

